# New Fragrance from Katy Perry : "Purr"



## Geek2 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was trying to figure out where to post this; in Celeb fashion, but since it's really not fashion, I'll toss it up in here. 
Eau de Parfum: Fragrance from Katy Perry called "Purr" 

Katy Perry is a media hog.  This past week, Katy Perry released "Purr" this week...her first fragrance. â€œIâ€™m absolutely thrilled to finally introduce me in a bottle,â€ said Ms. Perry in a recent press statement. 




  The eau de parfum features top notes of citrus, blended with peach nectar, apple and green bamboo, and supporting notes of jasmine blossom, pink freesia, Bulgarian rose, vanilla orchid, white amber, sandalwood and musk. Expect to see LOTS more of Katy Perry in the new year. 





Here is the cat-shaped bottle has been revelead. (cats are the other obsession of Katy). 




  Itâ€™s available exclusively at Nordstrom ($45 to $65).   Will you pick this up? I'll have to sample it first!


----------



## Rebbierae (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe I'm weird but I want to try this.  But I'd have to smell it first.  I love Katy Perry (although this year I may get sick of her, from the sounds of it), the fragrance itself sounds interesting, and I love the kitschy cute cat bottle too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would give this a try because those are usually the notes I go for.


----------



## Karren (Nov 19, 2010)

Cute bottle....   Should have called it "Elmo"  lol


----------



## jadamiranda (Nov 20, 2010)

I personally don't like Katy Perry but I'm buying this for the bottle.


----------



## Dianerrs (Nov 20, 2010)

I need that, just because I LOVE that bottle.


----------



## muikwai2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Love the bottle design, but i think it's going to b very costly over here in Malaysia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StylistaNista (Dec 17, 2010)

I love the bottle. It reminds me of the old school Catwoman &amp; the bottle is an "Eye Catcher" I can't wait to smell it. Hell I'll buy it.


----------



## snowfaerie (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to buy it.


----------



## katana (Dec 19, 2010)

wow check out that cat outfit, LoL

I'm not very interested in this, but the bottle is really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittanysMakeup (Jan 5, 2011)

I L O V E katy perry , shes my idol , shes so pretttty &lt;3 i want that perfume soooo bad ever since i heard about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jan 5, 2011)

What a cute bottle!! I'd need to smell it first.  Floral notes have a huge tendency to just smell like soap on me for some reason so I can't trust words or recommendations on most perfumes unfortunately.  (Half of all the perfumes I've tried either smell like dish soap, detergent, or the cheap bathroom soap at some gas stations/restaurants! I can't figure out why



  I spray it and it's just like...brings me back to either the kitchen sink or a dingy bathroom.)


----------



## de_mcgaby (Jan 12, 2011)

Luv the smell!! but I dont like cats so Im not a big fan of the bottle...


----------



## rekindleit (Jan 12, 2011)

those notes are just idea. I would love to check out the packaging along side the pretty bottle.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

sounds like it would smell very fruity and fresh


----------



## GlitterDoll (Mar 15, 2011)

Bought this perfume a few months back. Love Katy Perry and the bottle is gorgeous. It has to be one of my favourite perfumes right now.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I am dying to smell this! But I do not have a Nordstroms near me, and I don't want to order it without smelling it first. Just yesterday I tried hunting online for a sample with no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

I love the bottle!


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I love her style and look but not so much the tunes, idk I'm a rock n roller country junkie so some songs are too tiny bopper for me, that's just not what I was raised on! As for the perfume yes I will have to buy it for that irresistible bottle. I had a cat all my life till she died about a month ago at like 19 and I simply adore them, unfortunately for me the beau hates them. The perfume sounds original and distinct but they're might just be to much going on in that bottle as well, just have to wait to try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Mar 29, 2011)

The bottle is cute, but it doesnt mean much if the perfume smells horrendous on me. I would have to sample it first.


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Apr 2, 2011)

The bottle is adorable


----------



## beautifulcold (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the bottle, but it didn't smell that great imo. I really wanted to like it just so that I could have the bottle on my table  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because it is soooo cute.


----------



## DarkBlackRoses (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought it a few weeks ago and I LOVE it. It's got a nice, light sort of smell about it but still comes out strong. Only fault I can find is that it doesn't last as long as I'd like. The very cute bottle is just an an added bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 26, 2011)

I love the bottle but agree that it didn't smell that great to me. Everyone is different though and it's a personal preference.


----------

